# Pulpwood car



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Being as I have the engine and tender for my lumber company I thought I'd do a pulpwood car. Started with Kalamazoo flat car and added bulkheads with evergreen styrene. I had found some weeds on the side of the road during my work travels and initially picked some up for logs for the tender. Still don't know what they are but they grow about 3 to 4 feet tall and have very straight stalks with fantail looking tops. After drying and removing the tops I cut them into irregular lengths about half the with of the railroad car. Started putting them on with a glue gun but that was too time consuming so I when to the stack and Elmer's wood glue deluded and dripped into the cracks. That worked great, couldn't see any glue and everything was solid and well it should be, the car was so heavy the engine struggled up a 1% grade. So I took the load off and cut out the center out with a dremel to lighten the load. it's still about as heavy as the powered tender but works. When all the logs were dry I torched the ends to get rid of the glue strings and as a byproduct it gave a log like detail to the ends, fun but time consuming build, but a nice addition to my P.T. Tubifo lumber Co train, Bill


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

That came out nicely.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks very nice
Dennis


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Looks good! Smart idea to cut out the center to reduce weight.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet! If you figure out what those weeds are please post, I'd like to know. They look great.

-Jim


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

nice!


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

*logs*



jimtyp said:


> Sweet! If you figure out what those weeds are please post, I'd like to know. They look great.
> 
> -Jim


 believe it's called "dog fennel"


----------

